
Word Correspondences Between English and French, German, and Turkish - forgot_my_pwd
https://twitter.com/translationtalk/status/1256652719693201409
======
jasunflower
This is fascinating! If only subtitles for movies were filled in with the
appropriate gaps waiting so that bilingual subtitles were equally aligned.

